# Solved: Nero Express and Start Smart



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I want to use a certain part of Nero and it says some files are missing, reinstall the CD. When I try to install the CD it installs to a place that won't accept it. It says That there are files already there and installing nero will erase the files. Every place I choose to install it says the same thing. How can I install the missing files without losing files I already have. It doesn't tell me which files will be deleted.
Confused, 
chuck-HD


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I would uninstall Nero from Add/Remove programs then restart....then install Nero and checking and applying all Nero updates from their site.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can also go to here for Nero 7 http://www.nero.com/nero7/enu/Clean_Tools.html here for Nero 6 http://www.nero.com/nero6/enu/Clean_Tools.html and get the Nero clean tools.

When I had a problem reinstalling Nero 6, I ran the General CleanTool and it installed OK after that.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

stantley said:


> You can also go to here for Nero 7 http://www.nero.com/nero7/enu/Clean_Tools.html here for Nero 6 http://www.nero.com/nero6/enu/Clean_Tools.html and get the Nero clean tools.
> 
> When I had a problem reinstalling Nero 6, I ran the General CleanTool and it installed OK after that.


I'll try these. I can't find nero, but it's there somewjere.
Thanks
chuck


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

stantley said:


> You can also go to here for Nero 7 http://www.nero.com/nero7/enu/Clean_Tools.html here for Nero 6 http://www.nero.com/nero6/enu/Clean_Tools.html and get the Nero clean tools.
> 
> When I had a problem reinstalling Nero 6, I ran the General CleanTool and it installed OK after that.


I went to the website and it will work but I don't have my serial number. I went to the registry to find it as it says on the page but I have everything but the word infoat the end
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Ahead \ Nero-Burning Rom \ Info Without the word info, I can't retrieve my serial number.
chuck.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I found my serial number in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ahead\Nero-Burning Rom\Info

The same number is also in 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ahead\Nero Fast CD-Burning Plug-in and

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ahead\NeroVision\Info

so you might try looking there.

If you have the original install disk or if you registered your copy with Nero you could find it there.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I'll check these places and see if I can find them. 
Thanks,
chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

stantley said:


> I found my serial number in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ahead\Nero-Burning Rom\Info
> 
> The same number is also in
> 
> ...


Hi, I have some good news, and some good news. 1. I took a chance and installed from the disc. It only deleted the files that were going to be installed again. # 2.
The reinstall was successful and everything is operational. You guys gave me the courage to venture ahead. Thanks
chuck


----------

